
Yahoo to close it search api BOSS on 31 March - japaw
https://developer.yahoo.com/boss/search/
======
japaw
This is going to be a hurdle for me that need a search feed that can be parsed
server side. There alternative YPA (Yahoo Partner Ads) is client side only.

Will most people migrate to Microsoft Bing? The results are the same anyway,
but the api format differs.

